# Poconos, PA-1-2Y M-Beamer-Stray-Good w/ppl/dogs!!



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

"He is running out of time and we have no room. He knocked the screen out of 
the woman's house and her 14 yr old deaf dog got out and has been missing 2 
days. She wants him gone. Can you help at all??Know a rescue who can??? 
Thanks,"


> This is Beamer - the German Shepherd I spoke to you about. The 
> picture of him really isn't very good - I think he looks rather small when 
> he's actually a strong, sizeable shepherd (probably around 90 pounds or 
> so). He was rescued off the road when he almost got run over by a cement 
> truck. He was taken for his shots (he'll need a booster in a couple weeks) 
> and the vet thought he was 1 -2 years old. He's in good health but not 
> neutered. He is housebroken and good around kids and other dogs. The 
> couple who rescued him can't keep him much longer because of health 
> issues. Tim, the man who looked at him yesterday, said he is a big, 
> beautiful dog..... and he feels sure he's 100% shepherd. If the German 
> Shepherd rescue could take him that would be great. Let me know.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

this is the person sending out the plea

From: "Suzi" <[email protected]>

this is the all breed rescue that sent me the email...they are in the area...

Carol Fuller <[email protected]>


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I was able to find out that the dog is in Blakeslee.


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Good Lord!
This guy.....two in Bartonsville and the other two girls in the pen somewhere in the Poconos (never answered my email)
I have two fosters now....so the best I can do is pass on the info...


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Bump!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Bump!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

back up top...


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

bump


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

bump


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

bump up for BEAMER!!!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

bump


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

we just don't have much gsd help here.....anyone? 
He sounds and looks perfect! 

I have contacts in the area if that helps in any way....


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Is he still available? Has anyone met him?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

yes...he is still available and being courtesy posted by Waggin Tails (an all breed rescue in that area). I am friends with their President...let me email her and get more info about him.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

"We are full and the people gave him to a family to foster but he wanted him out asap because he has sep.anxiety and ruined his bear skin rug. He was great when he was home. Suzi has his number but poor Beemer may be at a shelter by now."


I have Suzi's phone number..if anyone needs it...pm me. If I get a sec...i will try to call her...but will be tied up tonight.


----------

